# my p's shittin white



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

my p's are shittin white logs..

is this parsite or could it be extra calcium? i feed shrimp as a staple diet.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

been feedin mine shrimp as a staple for a few feedings but i never get to see em poop

but i'll keep an eye out to see if they do the same thing


----------



## selfabuse (Oct 21, 2004)

from what I've read, white poop is supposed to be a sign of bacterial infection, however, when I was feeding my gourami freeze dried shrimp as his main food, he was pooping white, but was healthy as can be.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

i would like to know more about this too coz my rbp do that too sometime.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Bumb cause I'd like to know too.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

if they have been eating a lot of shell from the shrimp then i believe it can be from that. i wouldn't worry about infection or parasites unless it was really long and stringy and didn't break off immediately like regular piranha crap does.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

My sunset platy's pooop is really really long and stringy. It's about 1/2 as long as he is. Really creeped me out at first too. Should I flush him?


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If the poop is solid and white, chances are, it's from the diet (like shrimp). If the poop looks like a whitish/clear casing than your fish might have internal parasites.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

try some different food, because shrimp could deffinatally do the trick


----------



## PalmerGuy (Oct 5, 2004)

I feed my guys primarily prawns and they poop solid white. They seem pretty healthy to me, though!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

im going to try a different food, but all of my p's when i feed them shrimp their poop is white..


----------

